# caravan facts new site



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

hi i see we have a sister site same has motorhome facts

now caravan facts !!!

its got to be a winner :wink:

for those with caravans that is

ray>>>> caravan facts<<<<

ray :wink:


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Ray

Have you been away on holiday, Part of Nuke's launch was a thread on MHF last week     


stew


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

thx for the extra publicity Ray


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

artona said:


> Hi Ray
> 
> Have you been away on holiday, Part of Nuke's launch was a thread on MHF last week
> 
> stew


yes 8) east coast lowestoft kesslingland wet :roll: then sunny end off week 8)

ray


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Ray

we are based south of Lowestoft in Ipswich, the weather has been rough hasn't it. Nice area though Lowestoft, hope you enjoyed it despite the weather


stew


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

nukeadmin said:


> thx for the extra publicity Ray


hi :lol: no problems :wink:

ray 
____________________________________________________

are we nearly there yet!


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

artona said:


> Hi Ray
> 
> we are based south of Lowestoft in Ipswich, the weather has been rough hasn't it. Nice area though Lowestoft, hope you enjoyed it despite the weather
> 
> stew


hi stew thanks cc site wardens where great  even came round and ask us iff we wanted to move because the pitch was flooding on sunday but enjoyed our stay 8)

ray


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

*Do we use the same login and name?*

Do we do the above, and do we pay again or is it affiliated to MHF.com?


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Do we use the same login and name?*



frenchfancy said:


> Do we do the above, and do we pay again or is it affiliated to MHF.com?


Take a look.
If you like what you see, you should register as with any site you wish to join.


----------

